# 7 virtuos Concertos by J.G.Graun (1703-1771) and C.H.Graun (1704-1759)



## fahl5 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just finished a little (70 min) digital realisation Project with seven Concertos of the Graun Brothers.

Most of them (GWV:B:XIII:66,90,155, GWV:C:XIII:45) are recorded for the first time as far as I know.

The older Brother *Johann Gottlieb Graun *wrote pretty much concertos of which most of them seem not yet recorded. While he was an excellent Violinist who studied with Pisendel and Tartini, he also wrote a lot interesting concertos for winds like his Bassonconcertos, Concertos for Oboe, or for Alto-Recorder.

You can find Concertos for violin, for Recorder and Violin, for Oboe for Basson or for Harpsichord here:

http://klassik-resampled.de/jg-graun

The Concert was not that characteristic for *Carl Heinrich Graun* who wrote beside his few Harpsichordconcerts much more Operas.

You can find two of his Harpsichordconcerts here:

http://klassik-resampled.de/ch-graun

I hope you like it.

best

fahl5


----------

